

Women 2.0 Startup Competition - NinjaHacker2
http://www.women2.org/pitch-competition-2010/
The competition is open to early-stage web, consumer, mobile, cleantech, and biotech ventures around the world! Applying companies must have at least one female on the founding team, be in beta stage and have not received significant funding. The perk: All entries will receive written feedback from the judging panel of investors and executives.&#60;p&#62;Finalists will be invited to PITCH Night on November 4 in San Francisco to present their startups onstage. Winners receive meetings with iconic investor Esther Dyson (Principal, EDventure Holdings), Matt Murphy (Partner, Kleiner Perkins Caufield &#38; Byers), Mike Maples (Managing Partner, FLOODGATE), and Naval Ravikant (Partner, AngelList). Winning teams also receive a host of startup-friendly services (valued at $18k) to help jumpstart their startups. For more info and to apply, visit http://www.women2.org/pitch-competition-2010/
======
bustamove
I am a 27 years old Italian male. I am currently looking for a woman from USA
for pitching my last startup which will be a "behavioral ad network for amazon
associates links" basically. And eventually talk about becoming co-founder,
etc. I am launching in a week or so, so hurry to contact me if you are
interested. my email is in my profile. You can even google my name ( which is
my email name.surname@gmail.com ) and see my public profile or my previous and
actual business ventures. And Do not worry, i am not a maniac or a serial
assassin, and i already have a girlfriend, checkout my facebook profile too.
Thanks!

